# my eyeshadow collection



## rnsmelody (Feb 5, 2006)

hi guys! i was on the old specktra.net forum.. so you guys might not remeber me.. but this is my partial mac eyeshadow collection.. i hope you guys like it.. took me about 2 years to get this many e/s


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

wow thats a lot of e/s! thats a great eye collection.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice!!  Wow, and you actually hit pan on a lot of them, too!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 6, 2006)

There was an old Specktra.net? And btw, great collection, I wish I could have that many. *sigh*


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a nice eyeshadow collection and you sure seem to put some use into them.


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

thats a very nice e/s collection u got there


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

You Have A Great Eyeshadow Collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a great e/s collection - even better to see that it's being used and not neglected! Well done!


----------



## kannan (Feb 14, 2006)

wow! You have so many and you've hit pan! I hope I'll love makeup enough to hit pan someday!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

So pretty!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 22, 2006)

*faints*- that is one awesome collection


----------



## shopaholicstace (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

wow. nice.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

nice...


----------

